# Roll film size for antique F. Deckel WW2 camera



## ccaissie (Jan 25, 2019)

I assume WW2 era or earlier. My Father-in-law was using it in Paris.

Just came across it, and measured the film spool...1.86" so I am assuming it takes 127 roll film.

It's small, so I suspect it takes 1-3/4" square frames.  Any info on this camera?


 Serial # inscribed inside 75820.


----------



## compur (Jan 25, 2019)

Open the back and measure the film frame opening. That will tell you the film format.
Deckel made shutters for a number of camera manufacturers.
I suggest posting some clearer photos if you want more information.


----------



## Dany (Jan 26, 2019)

The lens (a Schneider Radionar ?), as the shutter, is found installed on many cameras from different makers.
This camera may look like an Adoxette from Adox (a name variant of the Gewirette sold by Wirgin).
Any inscription on the camera body to help for identification?

http://www.collection-appareils.fr/x/html/camera-4690-Wirgin_Gewirette.html


----------



## ccaissie (Jan 26, 2019)

I would measure the image size, but this camera opens from the top and I cannot exactly measure the opening.  It looks like 1.5-1.6" horizontal x  whatever the film size is...

The link by Dany shows nearly exactly the camera...the round flange mounting the lens to the body by 4 screws is a key identifying feature.  I found one such camera on Pinterest.

https://jacobsdad.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/manchester-2-of-3.jpg

Looks like the Wirgin Gewirette in black with a Schneider lens.

Since Stuart was a war correspondent, it has a covert black finish.  The lens is a Schneider-Kreuznach,  Radionar f/2.9 f=5 cm
A serial # 3224948 on the side of the shutter assembly.
"GERMANY" is embossed on the back.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 26, 2019)

ccaissie said:


> It looks like 1.5-1.6" horizontal x whatever the film size is...



Now that I see the reel that is 127 film.


----------



## ccaissie (Jan 26, 2019)

Very cool.  So I've id'd the camera and film size.  Thanks, All!

I'm now, of course, looking for 127 film which is just about impossible.  I'm toying with a roll of expired film, and maybe cutting down a 120 strip, and mounting it to the paper 127 backing.  I know they do this with a strip of 35mm on 127...but the holes, etc...

Any sources for 127?  I see lots of expired film, which CAN be used.  I see there were suppliers, but now discontinued.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 26, 2019)

Frugal does
Film and supplies for vintage cameras: Frugal Photographer


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 26, 2019)

ccaissie said:


> Any sources for 127?



ReraPan 400 ISO Film - 127 Size | Freestyle Photographic Supplies


----------



## ccaissie (Jan 26, 2019)

Muy bueno!


----------

